# rwd sentra?



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok, I looked around to see if anyone has ever converted a sentra from ff to fr. But found nothing. I figured this meant one of two things, ether this is not verry talked about or it's never been done. So which is it? And if someone did it how expencive, difficult, and time consumeing was it?


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Ridiculously expencive, I've heard of places qouting ~$20,000, that's from hearsay from friends that have actually asked people. Possible, but not really practical.


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

but has anyone actualy done it?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> Ridiculously expencive, I've heard of places qouting ~$20,000, that's from hearsay from friends that have actually asked people. Possible, but not really practical.


At that point, just buy a car for 20g's ish and get it stock FR. lol


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82786

Lew


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Ah, thank you much.


----------

